# Photoshop- any downloads for previous versions?



## Stephen.C (Jul 9, 2010)

Heya folks, 
I was wondering if some of the old Photoshop versions were available for download, free that is. I am familiar with CS3. I *Do not* want to do anything illegal or will give my computer a virus. I looked on the Adobe Website and CS4 wasn't even listed. Who knows maybe they give a CS3 download. 
Thanks


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 10, 2010)

Free, your joking right, Adobe would be broke if they give out early versions for free as soon as they make a new one and as far as CS4 goes, the nerds on here haven't figured it out yet. H


----------



## ann (Jul 10, 2010)

no but there is a company that does that very thing. Serif with photoplus, 

i also thought that was a nice idea, they hope you will enjoy the program and then buy the upgrade.

Is it as popular or powerful as PS, no but it could be a good starting point for the "light" of wallet


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 10, 2010)

You mean downloads for updates?  yes, just open up your program and on the top there should be a link for updtes.


----------



## sewer.rat (Jul 10, 2010)

You could try Gimpshop. 

Gimp is an open source editing program that is pretty good, someone has modified the UI to resemble Photoshop's.

GIMPshop.com - A GIMP hack by Scott Moschella


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 10, 2010)

Alright, thanks everyone, and yeah i wasn't getting my hopes up.


----------

